# Fuel Gauge Problems 94 Nissan Pathfinder



## leecote (Apr 9, 2008)

I drive a 1994 Nissan Pathfinder XE and yesterday, I took my car to a mechanic to fix my car because it was not starting. At first they told me I needed a new starter, however, I had replaced the starter myself only 3 months ago. They took the starter out for me and I had it bench tested at Advanced Auto Parts, and of course the starter was fine. After telling them this they then decided it was my starter relay, a $30 part, and the car then started. 

But, when I picked up my car the fuel gauge no longer worked, and it did work before I brought it into the shop. I took it back to them immediately and they told me it was something internal in the tank and that the tank would need to be taken off so that they could fix it, this as you know can be a pricey job. I decided not to have the problem fixed there.

Today when I drove my car, with a full tank, I noticed a few moments after I turned it on the gas gauge goes to about ¾ the way up and then a few minutes afterwards drops slowly to below empty. Does anyone have any ideas about what is going on?


----------



## 2milehi (Mar 4, 2008)

Is your temperature gauge not working also?


----------



## leecote (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for replying, my temperature gauge works fine.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

You do NOT have to remove the tank to get to the fuel pump or wiring. There is an access hatch in the floor in the cargo area under the carpet. I would look there for corroded or loose wiring first.


----------



## leecote (Apr 9, 2008)

I looked under the carpet and sure enough there was the hatch for the fuel pump. All of the wires look ok, except for some dirt, but nothing looked out of the ordinary. So I assume the next step is to replace the fuel pump. Any suggestions as to what type or where I should get it from?

Thanks a lot...


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I would test wiring first, fuel pumps aren't cheap. It'd be a waste to drop $200 on a pump and then find out it was a bad relay or wiring.


----------



## leecote (Apr 9, 2008)

*Thanks you*

So I disconnnect the electrical wiring that went to the fuel pump and sure enough the ground wire was completely destroyed! I guess the fuel pump is grounded somewhere else in the car, because it was only the gas guage that didn't work? But i replaced only that one wire, and of course now my fuel guage worked. Thank you for all of your help, this probably saved me hundreds of dollars....


----------



## 2milehi (Mar 4, 2008)

leecote said:


> So I disconnnect the electrical wiring that went to the fuel pump and sure enough the ground wire was completely destroyed! I guess the fuel pump is grounded somewhere else in the car, because it was only the gas guage that didn't work? But i replaced only that one wire, and of course now my fuel guage worked. Thank you for all of your help, this probably saved me hundreds of dollars....


Great job! It is hard finding a poor ground.


----------



## leecote (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, the problem has returned. But instead of the fuel guage saying I am completely out of fuel it is saying that I constantly have a full tank. It rarely reads correctly, so I guess my car has figured out the answer to the higher gas prices. I checked the ground wire that I replaced on the fuel pump and it has burned through again. I think may be the guage of wire that i used was incorrect. Does anyone have an idea of what guage of wire i should use to replace the ground wire? Is there maybe another reason why the wire burned through again?


----------



## westslope (Jun 25, 2008)

leecote: Solve your problem?


----------



## leecote (Apr 9, 2008)

No I can't figure out why I burned through a second ground wire. And now it would appear that I need to replace the entire harness including the fuel pump just so that I can have a new ground wire becuase the ground wire is so burned up there is no way that I can use it.


----------



## 95PathInMN (Sep 24, 2010)

*Had the same problem*

Turns out that in my case it was the sending unit for the fuel gauge. It caused a short in one of the connectors under the dash and nearly car-bequed my vehicle. In the end, a $600 fix. Hope you guys caught yours a little earlier and cheaper.


----------



## doode (Jun 30, 2008)

My fuel and temp guage don't work. Don't care to spend big money to fix it either.

I got an autometer hose adapter and rigged up a cheap temp guage to tell temp. ($45 )

As for fuel, every 250km i fill it up and im good to go.


----------

